# Iraq to get $9 Billion US worth of mil. equipment, including 140 Abrams tanks?



## CougarKing

Interesting. 

http://www.middle-east-online.com/english/iraq/?id=27226



> It’s all about the money
> 
> *Iraq seeks buying $9 billion of US arms*
> 
> Pentagon notifies Congress of proposed military sales to Iraq that include helicopters, tanks.
> 
> WASHINGTON - The Pentagon said Friday it has notified Congress of proposed military sales to Iraq valued at more than nine billion dollars, including helicopters, tanks and armored vehicles.
> 
> The biggest proposed sale was for 392 Light Armored Vehicles, radios and anti-tank weapons at an estimated cost of three billion dollars, the Defense Security and Cooperation Agency said.
> 
> *Congress also was notified of a possible sale of 140 upgraded M1A1 Abrams tanks as well as armored Humvees, tracked logistics vehicles, armored ambulances, vehicles to carry shelters and command posts, and trucks to transport heavy equipment. *
> It was valued at 2.16 billion dollars.
> 
> *A separate 2.4 billion dollar helicopter deal would provide the Iraqi government with 24 Bell Armed 407 helicopters or 24 Boeing AH-6 helicopters, along with engines, missiles, mortars, machineguns, and rocket launchers. *
> Another proposed sale involved technical assistance in the construction of garrisons, training areas and operational facilities for the Iraqi security forces.
> 
> "The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as 1.6 billion dollars," the DSCA said.
> 
> On Monday, the DSCA announced a possible contract to sell Iraq *six C-130J aircraft*, with engines and other equipment, which it said was worth 1.5 billion dollars if all options were exercised.


----------



## aesop081

You find this interesting because........


----------



## CougarKing

I just had the impression that the current Iraqi government would not be in the position financially to buy such equipment, although of course one has to take US military and economic aid into account. Perhaps "surprising" would have been a better word. I don't follow this region as much when it comes to current events and just passed this on from another forum.


----------



## Greymatters

Hmmm.... I wonder what happened the last time the US gave/sold a bunch of military equipment to Iraq...?   : 

I think a solid look should be given to a country's stability and alignment before handing them modern firepower...


----------



## blacktriangle

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... I wonder what happened the last time the US gave/sold a bunch of military equipment to Iraq...?   :
> 
> I think a solid look should be given to a country's stability and alignment before handing them modern firepower...



I agree. Well, I guess they could include a remote self destruct mechanism that the US can pull when the balance of power shifts again...  :


----------



## retiredgrunt45

Its obviuos someone hasn't learn't from past mistakes ???

I can see the headlines now. "American made military equipment falls into hands of terrorists groups in Iraq".

Dumb!


----------



## CougarKing

Another update:



> Iraq - M1A1 and Upgrade to M1A1M Abrams Tanks
> 
> http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2008/Iraq_08-98.pdf
> 
> WASHINGTON, July 31, 2008 – The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Iraq of M1A1 and Upgrade to M1A1M Abrams Tanks as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $2.16 billion.
> 
> The Government of Iraq has requested a possible sale of *140 M1A1 Abrams tanks modified and upgraded to the M1A1M Abrams configuration, 8 M88A2 Tank Recovery Vehicles, 64 M1151A1B1 Armored High Mobility Multi-Purpose Wheeled Vehicles (HMMWV), 92 M1152 Shelter Carriers, 12 M577A2 Command Post Carriers, 16 M548A1 Tracked Logistics Vehicles, 8 M113A2 Armored Ambulances, and 420 AN/VRC-92 Vehicular Receiver Transmitters.* Also included are: 35 M1070 Heavy Equipment Transporter (HET) Truck Tractors, 40 M978A2 Heavy Expanded Mobility Tactical Truck (HEMTT) Tankers, 36 M985A2 HEMTT Cargo Trucks, 4 M984A2 HEMTT Wrecker Trucks, 140 M1085A1 5-ton Cargo Trucks, 8 HMMWV Ambulances w/ Shelter, 8 Contact Maintenance Trucks, 32 500 gal Water Tank Trailers, 16 2500 gal Water Tank Trucks, 16 Motorcycles, 80 8 ton Heavy/Medium Trailers, 16 Sedans, 92 M1102 Light Tactical trailers, 92 635NL Semi-Trailers, 4 5,500 lb Rough Terrain Forklifts, 20 M1A1 engines, 20 M1A1 Full Up Power Packs, 3 spare M88A2 engines, 10 M1070 engines, 20 HEMTT engines, 4 M577A2 spare engines, 2 5-ton truck engines, 20 spare HMMWV engines, ammunition, spare and repair parts, maintenance, support equipment, publications and documentation, personnel training and equipment, U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $2.16 billion.
> 
> This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a friendly country. This proposed sale directly supports the Government of Iraq and serves the interests of the people of Iraq and of the U.S.
> 
> This proposed sale would advance Iraq’s effort to develop a strong, well-equipped, trained, and dedicated military force, to establish security and stability throughout Iraq, and to promote the stability and development of a friendly, democratic central government.
> 
> The proposed sale and upgrade will allow Iraq to operate and exercise a more lethal and survivable M1A1M tank for the protection of critical infrastructure. Iraq will have no difficulty absorbing these tanks into its armed forces. The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
> 
> The prime contractors will be General Dynamics Land Systems Division of Sterling Heights, Michigan; Honeywell International, and General Motors Allison Transmission Division of Detroit, Michigan. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Well I have a mixed view on this sale...yes the equipment might find its way into enemy hands but if you don't start treating the Iraqis as friends, allies and collegues are you accomplishing anything by acting like you do not trust them?


----------



## Snafu-Bar

More sales means more income for the US, if they have to go back and sort them out again it's just more money in the bank.  


Cheers.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> More sales means more income for the US, if they have to go back and sort them out again it's just more money in the bank.
> Cheers.



Losing more equipment and soldiers plus the cost of maintaining soldiers and equipment there in another war in that region I definitely do not see as money in the bank for the US.


----------



## CougarKing

Apparently the sale includes LAV25s as well.



> From: http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2008/Iraq_08-35.pdf
> 
> Foreign Military Sale to Iraq of Light Armored Vehicles as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $3 billion.
> 
> The Government of Iraq has requested a possible sale of 392 Light Armored Vehicles (LAVs) which include 352 LAV-25, 24 LAV-CC, and 16 LAV-A (Ambulances); 368 AN/VRC-90E Single Channel Ground and Airborne Radio Systems (SINCGARS); 24 AN/VRC-92E SINCGARS; and 26 M72 Light Anti-Tank Weapons. The following are considered replacements to vehicles/weapons requested in the Military Table of Equipment (MTOE): 5 LAV-R (Recovery), 4 LAV-L (Logistics), 2 Mine Resistant Ambush Protected (MRAP) Vehicles, 41 Medium Tactical Vehicle Replacement (MTVR), 2 MK19 40mm Grenade Machine Guns, 773 9mm Pistols, 93 M240G Machine Guns, and 10 AR-12 rifles. Non-MDE includes ammunition, construction, site survey, spare and repair parts, support equipment, publications and technical data, personnel training and training equipment, contractor engineering and technical support services and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $3 billion.


----------



## Snafu-Bar

How so?

 Iraq wasn't just a war, it was a major US investment in oil and it's ownership. The US went in and sorted the place out and is willing to partnership with it's new leadership, in exchange for updated weapons and equiptment at a hefty cost the US will gladly forgive the WOMD fiasco and buy every drop of oil squeezed from the sands. Thus the US secures an energy source and an outlet for war toys, while taking the chance that Iraq will come around to the west and become a valuable ally and strategic partner in the global oil scramble.

 The price of the war in lives isn't factored into political and economic greed or it's shareholders. It never has and never will. 

 It is only honoured and remembered. 

 Cheers.


----------



## Loachman

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... I wonder what happened the last time the US gave/sold a bunch of military equipment to Iraq...?   :



What military equipment did the US give/sell to Iraq in the past?


----------



## LineDoggie

Loachman said:
			
		

> What military equipment did the US give/sell to Iraq in the past?


Yep, I'd love to know what vast amounts of gear we supposedly sold them as well.


----------



## geo

Mmmm... US provided all sorts of military gear to Iraq at the time Sadam was a good friend of the US administration..
Back in the days when Iraq was opposing Iran...


----------



## LineDoggie

geo said:
			
		

> Mmmm... US provided all sorts of military gear to Iraq at the time Sadam was a good friend of the US administration..
> Back in the days when Iraq was opposing Iran...



Liiiiiike? it's one thing to say, how about amounts and types of Ordnance. By the way do you know who the largest sellers of Military Hardware to Saddam were?


----------



## geo

During the war, Iraq was regarded by the West (and specifically the United States) as a counterbalance to post-revolutionary Iran. The support of Iraq took the form of technological aid, intelligence, the sale of dual-use and military equipment and satellite intelligence to Iraq. While there was direct combat between Iran and the United States, it is not universally agreed that the fighting between the U.S. and Iran was specifically to benefit Iraq, or for separate, although occurring at the same time, issues between the U.S. and Iran. American ambiguity towards which side to support was summed up by Henry Kissinger when the American statesman remarked that "it's a pity they [Iran and Iraq] both can't lose."More than 30 countries provided support to Iraq, Iran, or both. Iraq, in particular, had a complex clandestine procurement network to obtain munitions and critical materials, which, in some transactions, involved 6-10 countries. 

The United States actively supported the Iraqi war effort by supplying the Iraqis with billions of dollars of credits, by providing U.S. military intelligence and advice to the Iraqis, and by closely monitoring third country arms sales to Iraq to make sure that Iraq had the military weaponry required. The United States also provided strategic operational advice to the Iraqis to better use their assets in combat... The CIA, including both CIA Director Casey and Deputy Director Gates, knew of, approved of, and assisted in the sale of non-U.S. origin military weapons, ammunition and vehicles to Iraq. My notes, memoranda and other documents in my NSC files show or tend to show that the CIA knew of, approved of, and assisted in the sale of non-U.S. origin military weapons, munitions and vehicles to Iraq

During the Iran–Iraq War, the Soviet Union sold or gave the greatest amount of military equipment and supplies to Iraq,[citation needed] as well as providing military advisers. Their public position, especially in the early phases of the war, was officially neutral to both sides, although they clandestinely provided a smaller amount of support to Iran. Later in the war, they more visibly supported Iraq, but still maintained an official position of neutrality.

France was the second greatest supplier to Iraq, and tended to supply higher-technology equipment than the Soviets. [1] This does not mean that many other nations did not either provide materials or encourage client states to do so, or that there was not a brisk business by private arms traders.

At the start of the Iran–Iraq War, the Soviet Union stopped overt, and most covert, arms shipments to Iraq while Iraq was on the offensive, for the next 18 months.  This may have been less because the Soviet Union wanted to help Iran, and more due to Moscow's irritation with Saddam, who had refused the Soviets more access to Iraqi ports in exchange for arms. Nevertheless, Soviet prestige was at stake if its arms were defeated, so the Soviets began to provide spare parts and ammunition. They later would replace complete vehicles and weapons on a one-to-one exchange basis.

The Soviets allowed the Iraqi Communist Party, driven from Iraq by the security state, to broadcast, from the Soviet Union, calls for ending the war.  Again, this may have been more a matter of Soviet irritation than a serious attempt to hurt Iraq, since Iran was not seen as pro-Soviet, and the Iraqi Communist Party was unlikely to have overcome Saddam's security apparatus.


----------



## Bane

As always, use the salt. 

Testimony by Howard Teicher - former NSC official 
http://www.overcast.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/print/spidersweb/teicher.htm


> ...the United States actively supported the Iraqi war effort by supplying the Iraqis with billions of dollars of credits, by providing U.S. military intelligence and advice to the Iraqis, and by closely monitoring third country arms sales to Iraq to make sure that Iraq had the military weaponry required. The United States also provided strategic operational advice to the Iraqis to better use their assets in combat. For example, in 1986, President Reagan sent a secret message to Saddam Hussein telling him that Iraq should step up its air war and bombing of Iran. This message was delivered by Vice President Bush who communicated it to Egyptian President Mubarak, who in turn passed the message to Saddam Hussein.




http://www.casi.org.uk/info/usdocs/usiraq80s90s.html


> # Items sent from the U.S. during the Reagan and Bush Administrations that helped Iraq’s non-conventional weapons programs and that were shipped to known military industrial facilities include:  * Computers to develop ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons;[59] machine tools and lasers to extend ballistic missile range;[60] graphics terminals to design and analyze rockets;[61] West Nile Fever virus, a known potential BW agent, sent by the U.S. government’s Centers for Disease Control (CDC);[62] the agents for botulism, tetanus, and anthrax.[63]




http://www.iraqwatch.org/suppliers/LicenseMD.html



> This was the declared purpose of two U.S. exports to Iraq, valued at $1.4 million and approved on January 20 and February 10, 1988. The first was for precision machine tools, the second for lasers. The Iraqi buyer was a procurement agent for the Iraqi SCUD missile program. With this equipment, Iraq would be able to make precision parts for missiles, and also be able to rework the cases of its short-range SCUD missiles, enabling them to carry more fuel and fly farther. Indeed, the stated use on the application was to work on "rocketcases."


----------



## LineDoggie

In other words, no Tanks, no Guns, no Artillery, no Trucks, no Shells sold from the US as had been offered by a previous poster.

Thanks


----------



## geo

didn't hide - I posted the info as I found it.... 
Soviet, French, Brit & Italian kit - for the most part BUT, 
Under the principle of "the ennemy of my ennemy is my friend", 


> The United States actively supported the Iraqi war effort by supplying the Iraqis with billions of dollars of credits, by providing U.S. military intelligence and advice to the Iraqis, and by closely monitoring third country arms sales to Iraq to make sure that Iraq had the military weaponry required. The United States also provided strategic operational advice to the Iraqis to better use their assets in combat... The CIA, including both CIA Director Casey and Deputy Director Gates, knew of, approved of, and assisted in the sale of non-U.S. origin military weapons, ammunition and vehicles to Iraq. My notes, memoranda and other documents in my NSC files show or tend to show that the CIA knew of, approved of, and assisted in the sale of non-U.S. origin military weapons, munitions and vehicles to Iraq


----------



## Kirkhill

> [For instance, most people here and in Europe believe America sold Saddam most of his arsenal. The truth is that just 0.46per cent of Iraq's weapons came from the U.S. Russia supplied 57 per cent, China 12 per cent and the cheese-eating surrender monkeys across the Channel were responsible for 13 per cent.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1046576/RICHARD-LITTLEJOHN-Why-havent-Left-got-Georgia-minds.html
> 
> Slightly more authoritative than Wikipedia (although not much).


----------



## geo

> cheese-eating surrender monkeys



Rather harsh ..... 
But, Oh those Brits do have a way with words.... don't they


----------



## Kirkhill

geo said:
			
		

> Rather harsh .....
> But, Oh those Brits do have a way with words.... don't they



Wellll, it is the Daily Mail donchano?


----------



## Loachman

geo said:
			
		

> Rather harsh .....
> But, Oh those Brits do have a way with words.... don't they



I always thought that phrase originated with David Letterman, but apparently http://www.search.com/reference/Cheese-eating_surrender_monkeys


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Bane said:
			
		

> As always, use the salt.
> 
> Testimony by Howard Teicher - former NSC official
> http://www.overcast.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/print/spidersweb/teicher.htm
> 
> http://www.casi.org.uk/info/usdocs/usiraq80s90s.html
> 
> http://www.iraqwatch.org/suppliers/LicenseMD.html



I went back and reviewed your sources, they seem to have an axe to grind, all of the biological componets exported to Iraq are standard fare for medical and agricultural research, West Nile virus was already known to exist in the Middle East naturally. Anthrax has a very long history in the region as well. The problem with Chemical or biological materials is that both the source material and the equipment have widespread peaceful uses, chemical weapons are very easy to produce and dispersing them for military purposes had been developed in WWI so the technology is simple.

Here is the source of those biological that where sent to Iraq, which had been a customer since 1970
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Type_Culture_Collection

Did the US help Iraq, yes, did it help Iraq build a WMD program, not so clear. What is clear is that France happily sold Iraq a reactor that was quite capable of make weapon material. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osirak


----------



## Loachman

It seems to me that the principal US interest was in maintaining balance between Iran and Iraq, rather than seeing one side (likely Iran) beat the other and further destabilize the area. This is a logical and understandable goal.

Enough assistance appears to have been given to accomplish that, and no more. The intelligence assistance given was perfect for that purpose - it helped the Iraqis at the time, but was extremely perishable.

Speaking of perishable, a good chunk of Iraq's weaponry proved to be just that in the Gulf War. The US certainly did not help to re-arm Iraq after that one.

We were extensively briefed on much of the Iraqi chemical programme - development, production, and employment - during the 4 CMBG Officers' Study Week in Lahr in 1987, which included viewing the BBC documentary "Secrets of Samarrah" and briefings by several with direct involvement in treating Iranian gas casualties. I still have a copy of "Secrets" in Beta format.


----------



## CougarKing

And the list continues to grow. F16s fighters for Iraq!!!!

http://news.yahoo.com/story/nm/20080905/ts_nm/iraq_figh...ZJGeLxedJt18cUG2GL8C



> *Iraq eyes Lockheed F-16 fighter aircraft purchase*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – *The Iraqi government has asked for information about buying 36 F-16 fighter aircraft built by Lockheed Martin Corp, the U.S. Defense Department said on Friday.*
> 
> The request, received August 27, is being reviewed "in the normal course of business" as part of the U.S. government-to-government arms sale process, said Air Force Lt. Col. Patrick Ryder, a Pentagon spokesman.
> 
> Updated F-16s are among the world's most advanced multirole fighters and a powerful symbol of military ties to the United States.
> 
> Iraq's interest in the fighter jet, reported first by The Wall Street Journal, could spark concerns among neighbors worried about advanced arms in the hands of a country still facing major internal challenges.
> 
> U.S. reviews of possible arms sale can take a year or more. They involve the departments of State and Defense as well as Congress and weigh power balances, technology security and other thorny issues. If a contract were ultimately signed, deliveries could take another year or more, depending on the model in question.
> 
> The Pentagon did not specify which F-16 version Iraq was eyeing, nor whether it was new or refurbished. A Lockheed spokesman referred questions to the Pentagon.
> 
> F-16C/D Block 50/52 models are now being produced for Poland, Israel, Greece and Pakistan. The United Arab Emirates was the maiden customer for the Block 60 version, the most sophisticated F-16 produced to date.
> 
> More than 4,400 F-16s have been delivered worldwide, according to Bethesda, Maryland-based Lockheed Martin. Morocco this year became the 25th and latest overseas buyer with a deal for 24 new Block 50/52 models and related gear said by the Pentagon to be worth as much as $2.4 billion.
> 
> Iraq's request for pricing and availability data might not necessarily lead to a sale. Sometimes governments seek such information for planning purposes only, the Pentagon's Ryder said.
> 
> Flush with billions of dollars from oil sales, Iraq is emerging as the biggest client for a wide range of U.S. weapons -- a shot in the arm for defense contractors such as Lockheed, Boeing Co, Northrop Grumman Corp, General Dynamics Corp and Raytheon Co.
> 
> Among other systems, Iraq is seeking more than 400 armored vehicles plus six C-130 transport planes built by Lockheed, the Pentagon's No. 1 supplier.
> 
> On July 30, the Pentagon notified Congress that Iraq also was seeking to buy 24 Textron Inc Bell Armed 407 or 24 Boeing AH-6 helicopters along with 565 120mm mortars, 665 81mm mortars, 200 AGM-114M Hellfire missiles and other arms that could be worth $2.4 billion.
> 
> Baghdad and Washington are working on a long-term security pact that calls for U.S. military forces to quit Iraq's cities by next summer as a step toward a broader withdrawal from the country that U.S.-led forces invaded in 2003 to topple President Saddam Hussein.
> 
> F-16s would let Iraqi forces conduct airstrikes of their own on insurgent positions rather than relying on U.S. forces to do so, as is now the case.
> 
> Overseas sales have kept Lockheed's F-16 production line open after the U.S. military shifted to more advanced fighters, including the radar-evading F-22 also built by Lockheed.
> 
> "The program is healthy and full of activity, with firm production through 2012 and a strong likelihood of new orders that will extend the line for several more years," John Larson, vice president for Lockheed's F-16 programs, told reporters in July at the Farnborough Air Show outside London.


----------



## CougarKing

Just an interesting update:



> http://www.mnf-iraq.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=24571&Itemid=225
> 
> *Iraqi Army Begins M1A1 Tank Training *
> 
> Thursday, 25 December 2008
> Lt. Col. Christopher Delarosa
> Coalition Army Advisory Training Team
> 
> TAJI - The Iraqi Army Armor School here hosted an M1A1 tank orientation for the first group of 28 Iraqi Army M1A1 tank crewmen, Dec. 21.
> 
> The crewmen, selected from the cadre of current Iraqi Army Armor School instructors and Iraqi Army 9th Mechanized Infantry Division, will continue their orientation through Jan. 2.
> 
> Final selectees will then participate in a three month train-the-trainer course with U.S. Army instructors at the CombatTraining Center.
> 
> Once their training is complete, the graduates will serve as instructors for the remaining Iraqi Army crews, building basic M1A1 skills prior to the arrival of their own M1A1 tanks.
> 
> This approach will allow the Iraqi Army to significantly accelerate the fielding of its new armor regiments. The Government of Iraq purchased 140 advanced M1A1 Abrams Integrated Management Situational Awareness tanks scheduled to arrive in the fall of 2010.
> 
> "The M1A1 tank is the future of Iraq; the Soviet equipment is our past….the M1A1s will lead us into the future," said Iraqi Army Col. Ghazi, Iraqi Army Armor School Commandant.


----------



## tomahawk6

US equipment has been combat proven and it makes sense for the Iraqi's to model their Army upon the US Army/Marines. Egypt operates Abrams although they dont have the model the Iraqi's will have. Iraq's primary threats are Syria and Iran so they need quality equipment to keep a qualitative edge. Alot more weapons deals for the US in the future.


----------



## Kalatzi

Iraq's primary threats are Syria and Iran so they need quality equipment to keep a qualitative edge. Alot more weapons deals for the US in the future.

Ahh yes cant ignore the threat of the mighty  Syrian 12th SS Soviets Guards Tank Panzer Korps/Shock Army  with their t-72s/Pkkfz 1Bis 

Iran - Yes keep the beast at bay. 

Alot more weapons deals for the US in the future.

Would you like M113s with that???

a bot of fun  </Rant  off>


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

They are also buying Russian Tanks. see the following links
http://www.iraqupdates.com/p_articles.php/article/43477/refid/MR-CP-LW-23-01-2009
http://60mhz.com/2009/01/13/iraq-plans-to-buy-2000-tanks
This link I think states akll the reasons for buying the T72 in large numbers.
http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?i=3896249

also  buying jet aircraft from South korea
http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/TA-50-Golden-Eagles-for-Iraq-05255/


----------



## CougarKing

I wonder if those Iraqi F16 pilots are being trained in the US as we speak.



> *Iraq lacks air defense once U.S. pulls out*
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Top_News/2009/07/29/UPI-NewsTrack-TopNews/UPI-83651248883708/
> 
> BAGHDAD, July 29 (UPI) -- The commander of U.S. forces in Iraq says the Middle Eastern country won't be able to defend its airspace when U.S. combat forces pull out by the end of 2011.
> 
> *Army Gen. Ray Odierno stopped short of saying U.S. pilots and planes would have to essentially serve as Iraq's air force until Iraqis could defend their country's skies, but said a U.S. Air Force team would be in Iraq soon to assess the United States role*, The New York Times reported Wednesday.
> 
> *Iraqis have already asked Washington for new F-16 fighter jets, but Odierno said was impossible to build and deliver the aircraft by the pullout date.
> 
> Asked if the Iraqis could fly defensive air patrols at the end of 2011, when a United States agreement with Iraq calls for all U.S. combat troops to be out, Odierno said, "Right now, no."*
> 
> Odierno spoke with reporters while traveling with U.S. Defense Secretary Robert Gates, who arrived in Iraq unannounced Tuesday to meet with Iraqi military and government leaders and assess progress made since the United States handed over security duties to the Iraqis June 30.
> 
> (...)



And a report from April detailing Iraq's plans to get F16s:



> *Iraq Seeks F-16 Fighters
> 02-Apr-2009 12:04 EDT
> 
> http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/Iraq-Seeks-F-16-Fighters-05057/
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> That level of security requires the ability to control the air over one’s own country, which is why the USAF has always planned to remain in Iraq for a number of years as a guarantor. Anxious to complete its transformation and stand fully on its own, Iraq is pushing to begin flying its own fighters within the next couple of years – and is looking to buy American F-16s, rather than the Soviet and French fighters that made up Saddam’s air force. Recent statements from the IqAF are clarifying their intentions…
> 
> Contracts and Key Events
> 
> [color:BLUE]March 31/09: Reuters quotes IqAF head Lt. Gen. Anwar Ahmed as saying that Iraq wants to buy an initial squadron of F-16s in 2009, to help guard against perceived threats from Iran and Syria.
> 
> ”[Ahmed] said he hoped to sign a contract for 18 advanced F-16s… “This is very important to us… It is a priority.” Provided funds are made available by Iraq’s Parliament, he said his goal was to acquire up to 96 F-16s through 2020. He cited the F-16C/D Block 50/52 models now being produced for Poland, Israel, Greece and Pakistan….[/color]
> 
> If the funds are freed and a deal is wrapped up this year, the first two Iraqi-piloted F-16s would be patrolling Iraqi skies by 2012, he said…. Ahmed, 54, said he had met a U.S. Air Force team in Baghdad on March 18 to discuss F-16 purchases and held follow-up talks with Pentagon officials on Tuesday. So far, he said, U.S. officials supported Iraq’s push to acquire the F-16.”
> 
> (...)
> 
> *


----------



## Navy_Blue

I wonder how much of this equipment is already in Iraq?   Its pretty jammy having a buyer for all your gear in theater.  No shipping costs and maybe even less extensive maintenance cost.  Why rebuild a used tank from the tracks up when you can paint it.


----------



## CougarKing

Another notable update:

http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/Iraq-Orders-C-130Js-05400/



> *Iraq Orders C-130Js*
> 12-Aug-2009 18:43 EDT
> 
> (...)
> 
> The C-130 Hercules was an early player in Iraq’s rebuilt air force, which remains small and focused on transport and surveillance missions. *Positive experiences with the IqAF 23rd Sqn.’s 3 refurbished C-130Es, which fly from Baghdad International Airport, led Iraq to make a formal sale request for new C-130J-30s in July 2008. The latest development completes Iraq’s 6-plane buy…*
> 
> Contracts and Key Events
> 
> The stretched C-130J-30 is 15 feet longer than its C-130J counterpart, with most of the added fuselage length placed forward of the wing. C-130J-30s can carry 33% more pallets of equipment or supplies, 39% more combat troops, 31% more paratroopers, or 44% more aeromedical evacuation litters than previous unstretched Hercules versions like the IqAF’s C-130Es. The stretched C-130J-30 also shares the redesigned C-130J’s ability to use much more of its theoretical cargo capacity in hot or high altitude environments, a feature that will see a great deal of use in Iraq.
> 
> The contracts are issued to Lockheed Martin of Marietta, GA, and managed by the 657th AESS at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, OH.
> 
> *Aug 11/09: A $140.3 million unfinalized firm-fixed-price contract modification for 2 more Iraqi C-130J-30s, completing the 6-aircraft request. The contract also includes engineering and integration tasks associated with Iraq’s distinctive C-130J configuration. At this time no funds have been obligated (FA8625-06-C-6456/P00098).*
> 
> April 30/09: A firm-fixed-price contract modification, for an amount not to exceed $292.8 million, to buy 4 C-130J-30 aircraft for the Iraqi government. At this time, $6.9 million has been obligated (FA8625-06-C-6456, P00080).
> 
> The initial request was for 6 aircraft. Since the DSCA request went unchallenged, the exports are approved and Iraq’s government has the freedom to buy up to 2 more aircraft at a later date.
> 
> July 25/08: The US Defense Security Cooperation Agency announces [PDF] Iraq’s official request for 6 stretched C-130J-30 aircraft, which will supplement the 3 refurbished C-130E’s that currently form Iraq’s medium transport fleet.
> 
> The estimated cost is $1.5 billion, and the prime contractor will be Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX and Rolls-Royce Corporation in Indianapolis, IN. Going forward, up to 10 U.S. Government and 10 contractor representatives will participate in 2-week long annual technical and program management reviews. Lockheed Martin and Rolls Royce aren’t the only contractors for this request, however, which also includes defensive equipment from Alliant Techsystems and BAE Systems. The detailed request includes:
> 
> •6 stretched C-130J-30 aircraft identical to the USAF baseline standard
> •28 Rolls Royce AE 2100D3 engines, (24 installed, 4 spare)
> •8 of ATK’s AN/AAR-47 Missile Warning Systems (6 installed, 2 spare)
> •8 of BAE’s AN/ALE-47 Countermeasures Dispensing Systems (6 installed, 2 spare)
> •A stock of spare and repair parts, configuration updates, integration studies, support equipment, publications and technical documentation, technical services, personnel training and training equipment, foreign liaison office support, U.S. Government and contractor engineering and logistics personnel services, construction, and other related elements of logistics support.


----------



## 223ofDemocracy

A former rogue nation surrounded by rogue nations getting futuristic military equiptment worries me. You know how most of the weapons the taliban use are 1980's soviet surplus? The U.S. may one day find their own former weapons used against them.


----------



## blacktriangle

223ofDemocracy said:
			
		

> The U.S. may one day find their own former weapons used against them.



Hate to break it to you, but that's not something new.


----------



## CougarKing

The Iraqi Army is getting tank transporters to go with those Abrams tanks:

Defense Industry Daily link




> M1 Abrams Tanks for Iraq
> 27-Jul-2010 14:09 EDT
> 
> *It takes more than tanks… (July 26/10)*
> 
> On July 31/08, the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency announced [PDF] Iraq’s formal request to buy M1 Abrams tanks, well as the associated vehicles, equipment and services required to keep them in the field. The tanks will apparently be new-build, not transferred from American stocks. With this purchase, Iraq would become the 4th M1 Abrams operator in the region, joining Egypt (M1A1s), Kuwait (M1A2), and Saudi Arabia (M1A2-SEP variant).
> 
> Defense-related purchase requests from Iraq over the last 2 weeks of July 2008 totaled over $10.9 billion, and included tanks, wheeled LAV wheeled APCs and/or wheeled M1117 armored cars, armed reconnaissance helicopters, C-130J transport aircraft, and major infrastructure build-outs. December 2008 additions include coastal patrol boats, 56 trainers and light attack aircraft, command & control equipment, and small arms. Once a DSCA request is made, the rule is that Congress has 30 days to pass a blockage of the sale, or contracts may be negotiated and the sale can go through.
> 
> The Iraqi request for M1A1s was updated with a similar December 2008 request, which is now confirmed to be additive…
> 
> (...)
> 
> Contracts and Key Events
> 
> *
> July 26/10: Oshkosh Corp. in Oshkosh, WI receives an unfinalized $41.4 million firm-fixed-price contract for heavy tank transporter trucks, per Iraq’s DSCA request. The order involves 60 sets of a M1070A0 HET tractor and the Fontaine 635NL trailer, plus ancillary items including 6,240 spare tires, spare parts, non-standard trailer manuals, and IHETS operator training.
> 
> Work is to be performed in Oshkosh, WI, with an estimated completion date of Sept 30/11. There’s only 1 HET truck manufacturer, so 1 bid was solicited with 1 bid received by Us Army TACOM in Warren, MI (W56HZV-07-C-0594).*
> 
> Dec 22/09: General Dynamics Land Systems in Sterling Heights, MI received a $150.5 million firm-fixed-price contract for the “definization of material contract” and acquisition of 140 M1A1-SA Abrams tanks for Foreign Military Sales program customer Iraq. General Dynamics will perform the work in Lima, OH (70%), Scranton, PA (14%), Anniston, AL (10%), and Tallahassee, FL (6%), with an estimated completion date of May 2011. The US Army Tank and Automotive Command, Contracting Command in Warren, MI manages the contract (W56HZV-06-G-0006).


----------



## CougarKing

And Iraq plans to increase its F16 purchases:

link



> *Iraq Plans to Double Planned F-16 Purchase*
> 
> AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> Published: 30 Jul 2011 11:45
> BAGHDAD -* Iraq will ask for future defense contracts to include provision for trainers, bypassing MPs to allow some U.S. soldiers to stay past a year-end pullout deadline, Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki said.
> 
> Maliki also told reporters on July 30 that he had revived talks to purchase 36 U.S. F-16 fighter jets, rather than the originally mooted 18, in a multi-billion-dollar deal that has been on the cards for several months*.
> 
> "Training missions do not need the approval of parliament," the premier told a news conference. "The government will include in agreements to purchase weapons that there should be trainers to train Iraqi forces to use these weapons."
> 
> Maliki said he submitted a report to parliament which concluded Iraq's security forces still required training on purchased weapons. He did not give details on the report.
> 
> Foreign Minister Hoshyar Zebari said this month that plans for a contingent of U.S. military trainers were gaining traction among Iraqi leaders, but no agreement has yet been reached on the future of the American presence here.
> 
> Iraqi leaders have already missed a self-imposed July 23 deadline to reach agreement and, in the past, political deals have rarely been reached during the holy Muslim fasting month of Ramadan, which is set to start Aug. 1.
> 
> Politicians have previously noted the difficulty of reaching an agreement in parliament on a prolonged American troop presence, as many Iraqis still view U.S. forces as occupiers.
> 
> Maliki said he had signed documents restarting talks to purchase F-16s from the United States, a deal that had been close to agreement earlier this year but was put off due to widespread protests railing against poor basic services.
> 
> *The original deal had involved the acquisition of 18 jets, but Maliki said the new contract would lead to the purchase of 36 F-16s.*
> 
> "The new contract will be larger than what we agreed earlier, to provide security for Iraq," he said.
> 
> Any potential deal would be worth billions of dollars and take years to implement, as it would require the manufacture of the planes and the training of Iraqi pilots.
> 
> U.S. commanders say that while Iraq's forces are able to maintain internal security in the country, improvement is required in protecting Baghdad's airspace, territorial waters and borders.


----------



## CougarKing

The last hurdles to sell Apaches to Iraq have been cleared:

Defense News



> *Agreement reached in Washington to Sell Billions in Apache Helicopters to Iraq*
> 
> WASHINGTON — *A key congressional panel has finally removed obstacles to the White House’s plan to sell 24 AH-64E Apache attack helicopters to Iraq, along with spare parts and maintenance, in a massive $6.2 billion deal.*
> 
> A group of senators led by New Jersey Sen. Bob Menendez, the Democratic chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, had raised concerns over the human rights record of the Shia-led government of Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al-Malaki toward the country’s Sunni minority.
> 
> The deal will come in two parts. First is the sale of the helicopters themselves, announced today in a public filing by the Pentagon to Congress, which would be worth $4.8 billion.
> 
> The two deals would require hundreds of Americans to ship out to Iraq to oversee the training and fielding of the equipment.
> 
> The training part of the deal, which involves the* lease of six Apaches and assorted equipment to train Iraqi pilots, is estimated to be worth $1.37 billion. *This portion of the sale would require that “1 U.S. Government and 67 contractor representatives” would be based in Iraq “on an as-needed basis to provide support and technical reviews,” today’s release said.
> 
> *The helicopter sale and eventual shipment would require that “three U.S. Government and two hundred contractor representatives” would be based in Iraq, with another team of 12 personnel — one military and 11 contractors — would deploy to Iraq for three years to oversee training.*
> 
> (...)


----------



## CougarKing

Iraq seeking to replace some of its Abrams losses to ISIL:

Defense News



> *Iraq Requests Abrams Tank, Humvee Sale*
> Aaron Mehta, 4:05 p.m. EST December 19, 2014
> 
> WASHINGTON — The US State Department has signed off two potential sales to Iraq, one for for M1A1 Abarams tanks and another covering M1151A1 up-armored Humvees.
> 
> If approved by Congress, the sales could significantly improve the ground capability of the Iraqi military as it continues to fight against the Islamic State group.
> 
> *The Abrams request would deliver 175 of the heavy tanks, for an estimated value of $12.4 billion. Those tanks would be in the upgraded configuration featuring a 120mm gun*. Also included in that sale would be 15 M88A2 tank recovery vehicles, tens of thousands of rounds of 120mm ammunition, 190 AN/VRC-92 vehicular dual long-range radio systems and 700 M1028 commercial utility cargo vehicles, among other support gear.
> 
> (...SNIPPED)


----------



## Colin Parkinson

I wonder when some of this stuff will pop up in Iran...... :


----------

